# Holy..btus



## eclecticcottage (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## jwoair23 (Jan 27, 2013)

Wow, I browsed around the site that is hosted on and saw it said that was about a half million cords of wood.

That is just a little less then most people on here shoot to have in their backyard!


----------



## Freeheat (Jan 27, 2013)

My  question is   WHY? What do they plan to with it? We often hear about the Goverment has Oil reserves is this for the wood burning community If we get low on good seasoned wood just go load up??


----------



## Dix (Jan 27, 2013)

I'Il fire up the splitter. You get the chain saw.


----------



## PapaDave (Jan 27, 2013)

Ok Dixie, but it's gonna' take me a minute or two to get there.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 27, 2013)

The county is giving a lot of grief to get that stuff moved.


----------



## Billybonfire (Jan 27, 2013)

Gonna need a bigger woodshed !!


----------



## ScotO (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm thinkin' that ought to be the cover picture for the Firewood Hoarder's Club thread......what say y'all?
Are you sure this wasn't an aerial photo of Dennis, Zap or Dave's backyard?  I have a miniature replica of this in my backyard but WOW.....

Dammit that is a PILE OF WOOD!!


----------



## Billybonfire (Jan 27, 2013)

Slottawood,
funny, thought it was your backyard Scotty .


----------



## ScotO (Jan 27, 2013)

Billybonfire said:


> Slottawood,
> funny, thought it was your backyard Scotty .


 me too....I had to look twice and then I saw that the wood wasn't split.....nor was it covered with rubber roofing material!!


----------



## PapaDave (Jan 27, 2013)

And, it's in log form.
Doesn't qualify for hoarder status unless a new category is established.
What say you, ye old FH Grand Poobah (aka SO)?


----------



## begreen (Jan 27, 2013)

What is this stash for? Are they keeping it of the market for fear of price disruption?


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 27, 2013)

I have no idea, the website where I found it didn't say.  All I can think is it's a paper mill.


----------



## begreen (Jan 27, 2013)

We need to go back to using hemp and flax for paper. It's far more efficient.


----------



## Freeheat (Jan 27, 2013)

Is it a real picture or has it been modified?


----------



## woodgeek (Jan 27, 2013)

A good day's work for Mr Bunyan.  He'll split it tomorrow.


----------



## jharkin (Jan 28, 2013)

es332 said:


> Is it a real picture or has it been modified?


 
That's what I was thinking......


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 28, 2013)

I don't think it's modified, this is the original site http://mff.dsisd.net/biomass/2-woodenergy.htm


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 28, 2013)

jwoair23 said:


> Wow, I browsed around the site that is hosted on and saw it said that was about a half million cords of wood.
> 
> That is just a little less then most people on here shoot to have in their backyard!


 
Now just imagine what upper MI looked like when they had a million cord stacked like that. Paper mill.


----------



## StihlHead (Jan 28, 2013)

I thought that was the driveway to Scotty Overkill's place (the source of all his splits).

A half million cords of wood translates to about what, 10 trillion BTUs at 20 MBTU/cord? _Holy BTU, Batman..._

Hey, that is about the same as the national debt, if BTUs were a dollar each.


----------

